# The latest Bas Video



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Turn your speakers way up for this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM8CvsRvIMI


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

My absolute favorite dog of all...thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

great video -- 
dog too
\\/


----------



## Rebecca Mosenthal (Jan 23, 2008)

That video was awesome!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

wicked piece of production


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool video but no need to post it on two different forms here. 
I'll lock this one.

Bob Scott 
Mod


----------

